# Is anyone making any money? I see no calls at all everything is closed.



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Here in Miami everything came down to a stand still. No cruises, no bars,
no restaurants, no events.
We' re supposed to be at high touristic season, but everything is dead.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Treasury Secretary has said unemployment could reach 20%. By comparison, the Great Depression had unemployment at 25%. Everyone should get used to their reality being far different until a vaccine is available. Apply for any job you can find right now.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

No I’m not making money. Yesterday had one ride, and day before only 4 short rides. 

If you’re physically able to, apply at Amazon, Walmart of your grocery store. They need stockers or delivery people.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No I'm not making money. Yesterday had one ride, and day before only 4 short rides.
> 
> If you're physically able to, apply at Amazon, Walmart of your grocery store. They need stockers or delivery people.


Amazon is hiring tens of thousands of new warehouse workers because online ordering has boomed.

This favors young men. They put a GPS on warehouse workers and they track your movement. Expect to walk 15 miles a day on their concrete warehouse floors.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm grossed $96 in 5 hours here in Metro Phoenix. Just enough to survive


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


South Americans are much more resistant to covid-19 simply due to a better and healthier eating habit. Let's face it, junk food has no perks to our health here in America. That's why people are more likely to die from it.



Soldiering said:


> I'm grossed $96 in 5 hours here in Metro Phoenix. Just enough to survive


Yeah that's a small fortune out there. Not in the northeast though. If I were to average $100 a day. I'd be negative unless I work 7 days a week. I'm not ready to work 7 days yet.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Amazon is hiring tens of thousands of new warehouse workers because online ordering has boomed.
> 
> This favors young men. They put a GPS on warehouse workers and they track your movement. Expect to walk 15 miles a day on their concrete warehouse floors.


Why don't you apply? I physically can't do the job, otherwise I would.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Still time to stock up on ammo. Looks like the preppers' Armageddon day has finally come.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> .......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


Excellent point!


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

I had two trips. Both seniors citizens. Thought they I some kind of virus. Took them to the emergency room.


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


as a native brazilian, I can tell you that the people in Brazil generally don't follow the guidelines given by the government. IF there's a massive outbreak in Brazil, they do not have the structure to handle it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Why don't you apply? I physically can't do the job, otherwise I would.


Because driving is a "fill in" gig. And the amazon jobs are W2 in the 15-17 range. Rideshare is 1099 and pays more.

As soon as its not worthwhile to drive people I will focus 100% on getting a FT office job.

I think in a few weeks things will be semi normal.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Because driving is a "fill in" gig. And the amazon jobs are W2 in the 15-17 range. Rideshare is 1099 and pays more.
> 
> As soon as its not worthwhile to drive people I will focus 100% on getting a FT office job.
> 
> I think in a few weeks things will be semi normal.


Amazon warehouses should be banned as well as there are too many workers close to eachother, as do grocery stores.... everything should be banned.........only takeout for food shall be allowed, and only if you wear a hazmat suit.................


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Why don't you apply? I physically can't do the job, otherwise I would.


Sounds like a great workout though &#129300;.

If i could get the same pay and be allowed to move non stop a day it's a win, win. I'd even take a pay cut.

Recently, I was the PM and released a new system globally. I had 50+ packages equipment that my coworker and I put together, packaged and set up for shipment. Literally took the whole workday and we were non stop.

Felt like the best work out, better then an hour of high intensity cardio &#127939;‍♀


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm at about 75% of normal here in SLC. There are less pax obviously, but a lot less drivers as well. The ant farm is considerably smaller.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If i could get the same pay and be allowed to move non stop a day it's a win, win. I'd even take a pay cut.


Ummm, I can think of something we could do.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Ummm, I can think of something we could do.


Well I'm always down for a great workout. &#128587;‍♀

I think being active runs in the family. My grandma is a savage. Shes 80 now and slowed down a bit but even in her 70s she was always outside working. I saw her scrape her leg and blood coming down, she just turned on the hose, washed it off and kept moving. On the down side she'll just pop a squat and pee in the back yard &#128514;. She does not care &#129318;‍♀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Sounds like a great workout though &#129300;.
> 
> If i could get the same pay and be allowed to move non stop a day it's a win, win. I'd even take a pay cut.
> 
> ...


It's not a problem with working out; it's a problem standing. I have nerve problems as well as problems with my back and hand. That's one reason I stopped doing delivery,

It's not because I'm too lazy to but because physically it was getting tougher. Not everyone is as healthy as they may look.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Still time to stock up on ammo. Looks like the preppers' Armageddon day has finally come.


It's too late for that. Most stores are already out of 9mm. Lookout for porch stealing as everybody orders things online now



Soldiering said:


> I'm grossed $96 in 5 hours here in Metro Phoenix. Just enough to survive


If I made that here I'd be pretty happy


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Because driving is a "fill in" gig. And the amazon jobs are W2 in the 15-17 range. Rideshare is 1099 and pays more.
> 
> As soon as its not worthwhile to drive people I will focus 100% on getting a FT office job.
> 
> I think in a few weeks things will be semi normal.


So R/S NOW is really paying more in your area! If so, good for you. It's super slow here. Had 2 rides today, woo-hoo! I haven't even done 10 rides this wk. &#128577;


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jack Marrero said:


> Here in Miami everything came down to a stand still. No cruises, no bars,
> no restaurants, no events.
> We' re supposed to be at high touristic season, but everything is dead.


Absolutely shit in Tampa bay as well.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> Treasury Secretary has said unemployment could reach 20%. By comparison, the Great Depression had unemployment at 25%. Everyone should get used to their reality being far different until a vaccine is available. Apply for any job you can find right now.


----------------
Vaccine will not be available for AT LEAST one year and possibly closer to two. 
In LA, all large grocery store chains are hiring now and people being put to work immediately.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Ummm, I can think of something we could do.


I don't get it. What? File for unemployment? Smoke pot? Group sex?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Well I'm always down for a great workout. &#128587;‍♀
> 
> I think being active runs in the family. My grandma is a savage. Shes 80 now and slowed down a bit but even in her 70s she was always outside working. I saw her scrape her leg and blood coming down, she just turned on the hose, washed it off and kept moving. On the down side she'll just pop a squat and pee in the back yard &#128514;. She does not care &#129318;‍♀


Sounds like an awesome Grandmother!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


While rides are down Uber is full of it. Uber has a far larger rider base in my market than lyft, I mean far larger. Put on Uber nothing, put on lyft ride requests within five minutes, complete the lyft ride another one comes in within five minutes, and then another, and another, Uber ... nothing for hours.

Uber is taking care of super ants is what I suspect. While ride requests may be down 50% or more I'll bet uber's daily take isn't. They seem to be artificially creating and inflating surges, combined with getting rid of pool rides and forcing all of those to take UberX at a higher rate what it looks like is a strategy to protect their income.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


My friend Uber is done. This is a true reality that you have to live with. The faster you'll find a job the faster you'll make ACTUAL money


----------



## dandan90 (Jul 8, 2019)

People saying they getting calls but theres nobody outside. I dont understand ?!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like an awesome Grandmother!


She's so tough. My dad (her son), his brothers all have a really good work ethic, also very physically strong. They have land and were farmers in India.

I've seen her pick up heavy branches and just toss them across the yard like nothing. But when she asks for help and I tell her I'm getting gloves and will be right back, she gives me a look like "stop being a snowflake". &#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> While rides are down Uber is full of it. Uber has a far larger rider base in my market than lyft, I mean far larger. Put on Uber nothing, put on lyft ride requests within five minutes, complete the lyft ride another one comes in within five minutes, and then another, and another, Uber ... nothing for hours.
> 
> Uber is taking care of super ants is what I suspect. While ride requests may be down 50% or more I'll bet uber's daily take isn't. They seem to be artificially creating and inflating surges, combined with getting rid of pool rides and forcing all of those to take UberX at a higher rate what it looks like is a strategy to protect their income.


Where are you that you're getting all these Lyft rides?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


Mexico has closed schools starting next week.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> She's so tough. My dad (her son), his brothers all have a really good work ethic, also very physically strong. They have land and were farmers in India.
> 
> I've seen her pick up heavy branches and just toss them across the yard like nothing. But when she asks for help and I tell her I'm getting gloves and will be right back, she gives me a look like "stop being a snowflake". &#128514;


Excellent family!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

This is or should be the busiest month of the year here in Southwest Florida. 

It’s more like summer. 3 hour waits at the airport and almost nothing on the street


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

oldfart said:


> This is or should be the busiest month of the year here in Southwest Florida.
> 
> It's more like summer. 3 hour waits at the airport and almost nothing on the street


Same here in Phoenix.
D
E
A
D


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> I had two trips. Both seniors citizens. Thought they I some kind of virus. Took them to the emergency room.


That's a tip for everybody. Stage at retirement homes and villages. AAAAHHHHH NOOOOoooooo thanks.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


4 hours so far today. Not a single ping. More drivers than normal just sitting around.

I even get the feeling that people are becoming afraid to take Lyft and Uber due to being cooped up with an unknown person, the driver.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

This is the second day in a row in Houston that I have sat in the house with both apps going for hours and no pings. Mongo not happy camper. :frown::frown:


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


I'm still have $100 days...im use to $300 days...but them days are over


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Jack Marrero said:


> Here in Miami everything came down to a stand still. No cruises, no bars,
> no restaurants, no events.
> We' re supposed to be at high touristic season, but everything is dead.


Good time to go back



Tony73 said:


> South Americans are much more resistant to covid-19 simply due to a better and healthier eating habit. Let's face it, junk food has no perks to our health here in America. That's why people are more likely to die from it.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a small fortune out there. Not in the northeast though. If I were to average $100 a day. I'd be negative unless I work 7 days a week. I'm not ready to work 7 days yet.


You better


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I would look at the Amazon stuff with some skepticism...I've been working for them for years and suddenly there are no gig offers from them the last 2 days...i'm wondering if the "we're hiring thousands on huge demand" was simply a publicity stunt...


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm still have $100 days...im use to $300 days...but them days are over


as of when?

I got rides like two days ago. I didn't try yesterday.

I almost always start at night, 3 am and work through morning. Usually Im the only driver on the road. I dunno. Im scared.


----------



## McLaren (Mar 18, 2020)

I give up today. 3 rides in 4 hours!


----------



## snackjack (Dec 8, 2017)

I used to make $20 / hr easy just doing UE here in Toronto but not now. There’s more action parked in a graveyard feeding the birds.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------
> Vaccine will not be available for AT LEAST one year and possibly closer to two.
> In LA, all large grocery store chains are hiring now and people being put to work immediately.


There were almost as many stockers in my local store the other day as there were customers.



XLnoGas said:


> Mexico has closed schools starting next week.


I was talking to one of the guys that works for me last Wed or Thurs and they had already shut high schools and universities.










They sent this out saying they were closing this week but actually closed last week.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> I had two trips. Both seniors citizens. Thought they I some kind of virus. Took them to the emergency room.


Did they tell you before or after getting in the car? This is why those that continue to drive need to keep doors locked and simply crack window enough to ask if they have cough and whether or not they are going to see a dr. Cancel for your safety if they are sick.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


The median age in the US is 38. The median age in Mexico is 27. There will likely be less affected there than here. The only death from CV there has been someone who traveled to the states.

Mexicans have a *"Que sera, sera" * mentality.


----------



## Corona (Mar 18, 2020)

Is anyone know how to add Uber eats to my app?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> So R/S NOW is really paying more in your area! If so, good for you. It's super slow here. Had 2 rides today, woo-hoo! I haven't even done 10 rides this wk. &#128577;


Was. I made $17 today.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

*A fiasco in the making? As the coronavirus pandemic takes hold, we are making decisions without reliable data
*
https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/17...e-are-making-decisions-without-reliable-data/


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> Did they tell you before or after getting in the car? This is why those that continue to drive need to keep doors locked and simply crack window enough to ask if they have cough and whether or not they are going to see a dr. Cancel for your safety if they are sick.


Why if it's not ever that bad of illness...flu killed 22000 this year... Why no pandemic there?


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

rideshareMN said:


> I would look at the Amazon stuff with some skepticism...I've been working for them for years and suddenly there are no gig offers from them the last 2 days...i'm wondering if the "we're hiring thousands on huge demand" was simply a publicity stunt...


You know it...now weve got the guatemalans to do it all


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Wonkytonk said:


> While rides are down Uber is full of it. Uber has a far larger rider base in my market than lyft, I mean far larger. Put on Uber nothing, put on lyft ride requests within five minutes, complete the lyft ride another one comes in within five minutes, and then another, and another, Uber ... nothing for hours.
> 
> Uber is taking care of super ants is what I suspect. While ride requests may be down 50% or more I'll bet uber's daily take isn't. They seem to be artificially creating and inflating surges, combined with getting rid of pool rides and forcing all of those to take UberX at a higher rate what it looks like is a strategy to protect their income.


----------



## ExtraMoneyUber (Oct 25, 2017)

Don't worry. Everything should return to a new normal in the next 3 to 5 years.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

UBER HAS CUT RATES WHAT DRIVERS MAKE, I SEEN A HUGE DIFFERENCE EVEN BEFORE THIS COVID-19. PHOENIX AREA LASTNIGHT OUT THERE FOR 6 HOURS AND MADE A WHOPPING 29.76 ON 5 TRIPS. YOU GUESSED IT!! UBER MADE MORE THAN ME. DON'T TELL ME THAT THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING!! THEY ARE SCREWING THE DRIVERS ROYALLY!! ALL GREEN LIGHT HUBS CLOSED, IRONICALLY US DRIVERS ARE STILL OUT THERE!! IRONICALLY YOU CAN NOT CONTACT UBER FOR CLEANING SUPPLIES FOR YOUR VEHICLE, THEIR CONTACT ONLINE THAT'S A NO GO!! CALLING THEM FORGET THAT TOO. MY CAR PAYMENT 500.00 MONTHLY, BOUGHT A 2019 MITSUBISHI MIRAGE G4 06/21/19, BRAND NEW ONLY HAD 17 MILES ON IT, NOW 38,000. COMMERCIAL INSURANCE 300.00 MONTHLY, MY GAS AND ALL MAINTENANCE IS ON ME, ALONG WITH MONTHLY CAR WASH PAYMENT. WE ALL CAN PUT OURSELVES THERE. I AM NOT ABOUT TO CATER TO SKATEBOARD PAYING RIDERS EXPECTING LIMOUSINE SERVICE, ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY TREAT YOU LIKE CRAP!! WHEN I GET A TRIP FOR A GROCERY STORE OR DEPARTMENT STORE, I MAKE CONTACT WITH RIDER WHO HAS 1 OR 2 SHOPPING CARTS, I POP MY TRUNK OPEN. THE RIDER LEAVES THEIR CARTS BY MY TRUNK AND THEY GET INSIDE MY CAR. I PUT MY CAR IN DRIVE AND START MOVING. THE RIDER YELLS AT ME, YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO LOAD UP EVERYTHING FOR ME, I POLITELY REPLY IT'S NOT JOB TO LOAD ANYTHING, MY JOB IS TO GET YOU FROM POINT A TO POINT B SAFELY!! I AM A 60 Y/O WOMAN AND THIS WOMAN WILL NOT LOWER HERSELF TO SOME 25-30 Y/O GOING BUT A FEW MILES, DON'T GET PAID TO BREAK MY BACK!!


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


Look on the positive side, traffic is a lot better.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Vinny G said:


> Look on the positive side, traffic is a lot better.


I love that part


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Amazon is hiring tens of thousands of new warehouse workers because online ordering has boomed.
> 
> This favors young men. They put a GPS on warehouse workers and they track your movement. Expect to walk 15 miles a day on their concrete warehouse floors.


About that:

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/amazon-warehouse-employee-has-coronavirus/608341/


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Why if it's not ever that bad of illness...flu killed 22000 this year... Why no pandemic there?


When looking at how China quarantined its population it bacame clear to me we are dealing with something very nasty. I'm unwilling to drive for now due to unacceptable risk to my health. China never reacted like this to the flu.

The older people with underlying health conditions have it the worst, but, as more numbers are coming out it shows the young aren't escaping it either. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/health/coronavirus-young-people.html

Even kids are coming up with severe cases. https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/18/who...se-and-critical-disease-from-coronavirus.html

And, I'd have a difficult time living with the fact I may have passed it on to someone that died due to my carelessness.

Hopefully, a cure is found promptly.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

IRME4EVER said:


> UBER HAS CUT RATES WHAT DRIVERS MAKE, I SEEN A HUGE DIFFERENCE EVEN BEFORE THIS COVID-19. PHOENIX AREA LASTNIGHT OUT THERE FOR 6 HOURS AND MADE A WHOPPING 29.76 ON 5 TRIPS. YOU GUESSED IT!! UBER MADE MORE THAN ME. DON'T TELL ME THAT THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING!! THEY ARE SCREWING THE DRIVERS ROYALLY!! ALL GREEN LIGHT HUBS CLOSED, IRONICALLY US DRIVERS ARE STILL OUT THERE!! IRONICALLY YOU CAN NOT CONTACT UBER FOR CLEANING SUPPLIES FOR YOUR VEHICLE, THEIR CONTACT ONLINE THAT'S A NO GO!! CALLING THEM FORGET THAT TOO. MY CAR PAYMENT 500.00 MONTHLY, BOUGHT A 2019 MITSUBISHI MIRAGE G4 06/21/19, BRAND NEW ONLY HAD 17 MILES ON IT, NOW 38,000. COMMERCIAL INSURANCE 300.00 MONTHLY, MY GAS AND ALL MAINTENANCE IS ON ME, ALONG WITH MONTHLY CAR WASH PAYMENT. WE ALL CAN PUT OURSELVES THERE. I AM NOT ABOUT TO CATER TO SKATEBOARD PAYING RIDERS EXPECTING LIMOUSINE SERVICE, ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY TREAT YOU LIKE CRAP!! WHEN I GET A TRIP FOR A GROCERY STORE OR DEPARTMENT STORE, I MAKE CONTACT WITH RIDER WHO HAS 1 OR 2 SHOPPING CARTS, I POP MY TRUNK OPEN. THE RIDER LEAVES THEIR CARTS BY MY TRUNK AND THEY GET INSIDE MY CAR. I PUT MY CAR IN DRIVE AND START MOVING. THE RIDER YELLS AT ME, YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO LOAD UP EVERYTHING FOR ME, I POLITELY REPLY IT'S NOT JOB TO LOAD ANYTHING, MY JOB IS TO GET YOU FROM POINT A TO POINT B SAFELY!! I AM A 60 Y/O WOMAN AND THIS WOMAN WILL NOT LOWER HERSELF TO SOME 25-30 Y/O GOING BUT A FEW MILES, DON'T GET PAID TO BREAK MY BACK!!


You are doing uber in a 38k car and your post is screaming in all caps. I'm thinking that you didn't think this through very well virus or no virus.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

I’ve worked at Amazon twice it was really miserable but it beats losing your home or vehicle. It’s my last resort just make sure you resign online before you quit then your always eligible for rehire. You don’t need to give any notice.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> UBER HAS CUT RATES WHAT DRIVERS MAKE, I SEEN A HUGE DIFFERENCE EVEN BEFORE THIS COVID-19. PHOENIX AREA LASTNIGHT OUT THERE FOR 6 HOURS AND MADE A WHOPPING 29.76 ON 5 TRIPS. YOU GUESSED IT!! UBER MADE MORE THAN ME. DON'T TELL ME THAT THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING!! THEY ARE SCREWING THE DRIVERS ROYALLY!! ALL GREEN LIGHT HUBS CLOSED, IRONICALLY US DRIVERS ARE STILL OUT THERE!! IRONICALLY YOU CAN NOT CONTACT UBER FOR CLEANING SUPPLIES FOR YOUR VEHICLE, THEIR CONTACT ONLINE THAT'S A NO GO!! CALLING THEM FORGET THAT TOO. MY CAR PAYMENT 500.00 MONTHLY, BOUGHT A 2019 MITSUBISHI MIRAGE G4 06/21/19, BRAND NEW ONLY HAD 17 MILES ON IT, NOW 38,000. COMMERCIAL INSURANCE 300.00 MONTHLY, MY GAS AND ALL MAINTENANCE IS ON ME, ALONG WITH MONTHLY CAR WASH PAYMENT. WE ALL CAN PUT OURSELVES THERE. I AM NOT ABOUT TO CATER TO SKATEBOARD PAYING RIDERS EXPECTING LIMOUSINE SERVICE, ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY TREAT YOU LIKE CRAP!! WHEN I GET A TRIP FOR A GROCERY STORE OR DEPARTMENT STORE, I MAKE CONTACT WITH RIDER WHO HAS 1 OR 2 SHOPPING CARTS, I POP MY TRUNK OPEN. THE RIDER LEAVES THEIR CARTS BY MY TRUNK AND THEY GET INSIDE MY CAR. I PUT MY CAR IN DRIVE AND START MOVING. THE RIDER YELLS AT ME, YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO LOAD UP EVERYTHING FOR ME, I POLITELY REPLY IT'S NOT JOB TO LOAD ANYTHING, MY JOB IS TO GET YOU FROM POINT A TO POINT B SAFELY!! I AM A 60 Y/O WOMAN AND THIS WOMAN WILL NOT LOWER HERSELF TO SOME 25-30 Y/O GOING BUT A FEW MILES, DON'T GET PAID TO BREAK MY BACK!!


ALWAYS, always keep your doors locked until you are sure you want to take the passenger and whatever they are bringing. I just open window a crack to chat before I decide. This avoids a lot of issues.

Btw, I haven't driven this month and won't be until things normalize.

Good luck to those of you that have to continue driving and take safety precautions as much as possible.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> UBER HAS CUT RATES WHAT DRIVERS MAKE, I SEEN A HUGE DIFFERENCE EVEN BEFORE THIS COVID-19. PHOENIX AREA LASTNIGHT OUT THERE FOR 6 HOURS AND MADE A WHOPPING 29.76 ON 5 TRIPS. YOU GUESSED IT!! UBER MADE MORE THAN ME. DON'T TELL ME THAT THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING!! THEY ARE SCREWING THE DRIVERS ROYALLY!! ALL GREEN LIGHT HUBS CLOSED, IRONICALLY US DRIVERS ARE STILL OUT THERE!! IRONICALLY YOU CAN NOT CONTACT UBER FOR CLEANING SUPPLIES FOR YOUR VEHICLE, THEIR CONTACT ONLINE THAT'S A NO GO!! CALLING THEM FORGET THAT TOO. MY CAR PAYMENT 500.00 MONTHLY, BOUGHT A 2019 MITSUBISHI MIRAGE G4 06/21/19, BRAND NEW ONLY HAD 17 MILES ON IT, NOW 38,000. COMMERCIAL INSURANCE 300.00 MONTHLY, MY GAS AND ALL MAINTENANCE IS ON ME, ALONG WITH MONTHLY CAR WASH PAYMENT. WE ALL CAN PUT OURSELVES THERE. I AM NOT ABOUT TO CATER TO SKATEBOARD PAYING RIDERS EXPECTING LIMOUSINE SERVICE, ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY TREAT YOU LIKE CRAP!! WHEN I GET A TRIP FOR A GROCERY STORE OR DEPARTMENT STORE, I MAKE CONTACT WITH RIDER WHO HAS 1 OR 2 SHOPPING CARTS, I POP MY TRUNK OPEN. THE RIDER LEAVES THEIR CARTS BY MY TRUNK AND THEY GET INSIDE MY CAR. I PUT MY CAR IN DRIVE AND START MOVING. THE RIDER YELLS AT ME, YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO LOAD UP EVERYTHING FOR ME, I POLITELY REPLY IT'S NOT JOB TO LOAD ANYTHING, MY JOB IS TO GET YOU FROM POINT A TO POINT B SAFELY!! I AM A 60 Y/O WOMAN AND THIS WOMAN WILL NOT LOWER HERSELF TO SOME 25-30 Y/O GOING BUT A FEW MILES, DON'T GET PAID TO BREAK MY BACK!!


She mad!!! But she ain't wrong though.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm in Houston. It's dead as a brick here.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I’ve talked with 2 full time local drivers and one put in 9 hours for $91 the other put in 7 hours for $62.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


Nope, we are....or Communist China is. COVID-19 is the common cold gone nuclear. It's stupid. Q++

DFW is DEAD. All major cities are shut down.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> 4 hours so far today. Not a single ping. More drivers than normal just sitting around.
> 
> I even get the feeling that people are becoming afraid to take Lyft and Uber due to being cooped up with an unknown person, the driver.


430 to 830 here in metro PHX. Managed 12 for 75 total. Not one tip. Good luck OP's


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Because driving is a "fill in" gig. And the amazon jobs are W2 in the 15-17 range. Rideshare is 1099 and pays more.
> 
> As soon as its not worthwhile to drive people I will focus 100% on getting a FT office job.
> 
> I think in a few weeks things will be semi normal.


If rideshre pays more then why is there an increasing number of drivers being forced to live out their vehicles? -o:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Good news is my car is paid off next month.

Maybe i will be able to afford insurance . . . .


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

I am in the far Chicago suburbs, more of a tourist area lots of bars and boating. I only drive nights some week days nights and mainly weekends. Basically the drunk runs but nothing is happening. I can leave the app running 4 hours at night and nothing. Last weekend $80 a day instead of my usual $150. I am lucky to have a 9-5 and only drive to knock out my mortgage after divorce. I won't drive for a bit hoping it gives a chance for needier drivers to get a passenger.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Well thanks to Covid-19 acting as mental health PR agent adviser for this would be McD customer.

Also whoever uploaded this vid to social media earlier today most definitely is........ -o:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240623091631390720


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Good news is my car is paid off next month.
> 
> Maybe i will be able to afford insurance . . . .


I have better news, I'm dumping my car and just riding my bike. No more car payments, no more insurance payments and the bike Is electric powered. BTW, if the power grid goes down I have 3 generators.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Here in NW Florida (Pensacola) I thought I'd see some drop-off but so far have not. Strange... I've avoided the airport (which is deader than dead), but there still plenty of trips in other parts of town - people still need to get to work (those who are still working, that is). I *think* it's because there are fewer ants out and about. I haven't been out to the beach, which is full of Spring Break kids. But I wouldn't expect much business from them anyway. Maybe now that our mall is closed, and bars are closed, business will suffer.

We shall see...


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

I was logged in for 5 hours Tuesday evening. Just a few weeks ago, was expecting big $ on March 17th. Did not get a single ping. Was not surprised considering all the bars and restaurants were closed. 

Feeling very sorry for the Irish-themed bars that depend on that night. At least a couple bring in tents and extra equipment to handle the crowds. Those barely got use this past weekend because people were staying away and then the shutdown order hit on Sunday. Saw one of them now has a GoFundMe to help the employees. I'm guessing there are lots of GoFundMe's that recently sprouted up because of the situation. Unfortunately, too many of us are in the same boat.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

OldBay said:


> Amazon is hiring tens of thousands of new warehouse workers because online ordering has boomed.
> 
> This favors young men. They put a GPS on warehouse workers and they track your movement. Expect to walk 15 miles a day on their concrete warehouse floors.


Also expect to pee in bottles.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

6-8 weeks will be slow 
Shoot for June 1
Try meals on wheels, some pay for delivery... When looking for another job, do tell that you do meals on wheels


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Vinny G said:


> I have better news, I'm dumping my car and just riding my bike. No more car payments, no more insurance payments and the bike Is electric powered. BTW, if the power grid goes down I have 3 generators.


Dont be one of those assholes riding their electric bike at 30mph in the middle of traffic.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> MY CAR PAYMENT 500.00 MONTHLY, BOUGHT A 2019 MITSUBISHI MIRAGE G4 06/21/19, BRAND NEW ONLY HAD 17 MILES ON IT, NOW 38,000.


Is this on a 36 month loan? First rule of rideshare - never buy a new car.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You are doing uber in a 38k car and your post is screaming in all caps. I'm thinking that you didn't think this through very well virus or no virus.


I think they have 38k miles on their subcompact car which seems to retail for around $15k.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

It's all a crap shoot...been that way for me since I started in the Utica, NY and Albany, New York area... (far from, yet tightly connected to, the "Big Apple" .. which really sucks...its about 150 miles from Albany). Anyway... (Yawn). I'm happy making $125 after 5 or 6 hours... I'm pretty lazy but can turn into a ***** for the surge... Ah.... yes, the surge. Today I am getting surges in areas that I never got them in the "good times.". Someone here on UP said patience is the key in these weird times...LSS (long story short). Have patience and be nice and kind and friendly to the paxholes if you're even gonna Uber....oh and F Lyft.... And speaking of Lyft.... There was this guy on here with the screen name "youeven Lyftbruh?"... Or some shit like that.... Everytime I see a Lyft....I say out loud .."You even Lyft bruh??". Thank you for that...whoever you are.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Amazon is hiring tens of thousands of new warehouse workers because online ordering has boomed.
> 
> This favors young men. They put a GPS on warehouse workers and they track your movement. Expect to walk 15 miles a day on their concrete warehouse floors.





Invisible said:


> Why don't you apply? I physically can't do the job, otherwise I would.


I'd rather beg for change at the highway off-ramp than work in Massa Jeff's sweat-sho...sorry, I meant, "Fulfillment Centers."


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Jack Marrero said:


> Here in Miami everything came down to a stand still. No cruises, no bars,
> no restaurants, no events.
> We' re supposed to be at high touristic season, but everything is dead.


Dead is not a word I would use right now &#129315; &#129315; &#129315;



Yam Digger said:


> I'd rather beg for change at the highway off-ramp than work in Massa Jeff's sweat-sho...sorry, I meant, "Fulfillment Centers."


But working for Uber or Lyft is OK?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Smell My Finger said:


> But working for Uber or Lyft is OK?


April 1st will make 1 year that I haven't gone rideshare driving. But even then: We can log out whenever we're feeling tired and go home. Don't get sick at Amazon if you want to keep the job. We might drive 100 - 200 miles a day...but we do it sitting. Need to get lots and lots of exerisize walking your ass off? Massa Jeff's Fulfillment Centers is were you wanna go.

Besides: those beggars make good coin! I'd probably make more doing that than work for Massa Jeff


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

mbd said:


> 6-8 weeks will be slow
> Shoot for June 1
> Try meals on wheels, some pay for delivery... When looking for another job, do tell that you do meals on wheels


Bro get ready for 18 months of slowness not 8 weeks. Find a job that pays Uber is doomed 100% all economist just proved it


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


No one is


----------



## ExtraMoneyUber (Oct 25, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Bro get ready for 18 months of slowness not 8 weeks. Find a job that pays Uber is doomed 100% all economist just proved it


Uber will survive. Too many rich people have a stake in it to fail. However, anybody working for them in the next 2 years will be abused and forgotten.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

ExtraMoneyUber said:


> Uber will survive. Too many rich people have a stake in it to fail.


Too many rich people also had a stake in Lehman Brothers, Bear Sterns, Enron and Nortel. Where are these companies now?


----------



## Chymaski (Mar 19, 2020)

It’s not so bad here in Lagos, Nigeria. There are just eleven cases of COVID-19 cases in Nigeria


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Chymaski said:


> It's not so bad here in Lagos, Nigeria. There are just eleven cases of COVID-19 cases in Nigeria


The show isn't over until The Fat Lady sings.

It's only 19 cases...now. What matters is how many infections Nigeria has 2 months from now


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Besides: those beggars make good coin! I'd probably make more doing that than work for Massa Jeff


Yep. Time for a trip down memory lane...






REMEMBER: Always exercise your Miranda Rights and plead the 5th. Specifically if confronted by the press which has zero law enforcement or jurisdiction of Habeas Corpus. And especially if you suddenly forget how to speak English, Spanish, Spanglish, or whatever exotic dialect came up @ 2:40 :laugh:

News anchor: "_People don't like beggars who drive really nice cars_"

Moral of news story: ppl probably LOVE panhandling Uber drivers on principle alone

Because you simply. cannot. make. this. up. :roflmao:


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> Too many rich people also had a stake in Lehman Brothers, Bear Sterns, Enron and Nortel. Where are these companies now?


Every single one of them are still rich......


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Too many rich people also had a stake in Lehman Brothers, Bear Sterns, Enron and Nortel. Where are these companies now?


You forgot Theranos. That one takes the cake given all the A lister politicians, diplomats, great Captains of Industry, and Silicon Valley IT moguls Liz managed to sucker acquire in her stud investor stables :roflmao:


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Is kinda slow on UE but still making decent money


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> The show isn't over until The Fat Lady sings.
> 
> It's only 19 cases...now. What matters is how many infections Nigeria has 2 months from now


Yes. But its a wide variation depending on demographics and population density. According to this latest news update from NBC, C19 toll is over 5,298 in NY alone to date. Downtown Beantown is basically a ghost town. And at 4:35, Gov Newsome basically informed the POTUS that he anticipates HALF of the Californian population (i.e. some 25 million ppl) will fall victim to C19 over the next 8 weeks or so..... -o:

If that's a genuine estimate and not partisan scare mongering in play, the the nation is FUBAR. The golden state contributes $2.7 Trillion to the nations economy in every possible sector (agriculture, industry, retail, technology, mining etc). That's basically more than the total economies of the smallest 26 states in the union. So this sort of cavalier attitude towards this growing pandemic isn't exactly the right way to go IMO. We're not at the TWD state of societal melt down. But public paranoia and economic disruption is definitely on the rise. Thankfully the govt is pulling all stops proactively working with industry and academia to mitigate the contagion and mortality rates.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Chymaski said:


> It's not so bad here in Lagos, Nigeria. There are just eleven cases of COVID-19 cases in Nigeria


I wouldn't take too much comfort in that fact. The real issue is to what extent people there are taking extreme precautionary measures: keeping distance from others, repeated careful hand washing, using disinfectants and effective, approved masks.

Unless this is being done widely, it's only a matter of time. We don't really know what the situation is in, for example, Tehran, at the moment. When this hits Mexico City, Rio de Janiero, and Lagos, I'm not convinced that there will be much capacity to cope with the spread or treat the sick.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Cuomo just announced that non essential workers should remain home. Still waiting to see list of those exempt.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I am making some money here in PHX.

Just tallied 855 here for Mon-Fri. Will be interesting too see what the wkend brings, I'm guessing not much.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


Things have slowed down as expected, but not totally dead. One positive thing I noticed is that people are opting out of public transportation in favor of ride-share. Some of them mentioned to me they'd rather take the lesser risk of taking an Uber ride with one driver rather than hop onto a crowded bus or a subway car where they can't help getting in close proximity with other pax (potential carriers) and in contact with metal doors and poles. Makes sense for now. But soon, no one will be able to afford even ride-share.


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> Things have slowed down as expected, but not totally dead. One positive thing I noticed is that people are opting out of public transportation in favor of ride-share. Some of them mentioned to me they'd rather take the lesser risk of taking an Uber ride with one driver rather than hop onto a crowded bus or a subway car where they can't help getting in close proximity with other pax (potential carriers) and in contact with metal doors and poles. Makes sense for now. But soon, no one will be able to afford even ride-share.


The Bay Area has no crowded public transportation any more. Trains are mostly empty. Safer than sitting in a box 2 feet behind the driver.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Why don't you apply? I physically can't do the job, otherwise I would.


Amazon IS how virus will continue to spread here. Ordering goods "Made In China" online, to be delivered to thousands of houses by the same tight group of people isn't much safer. Unless left outside for a 48 hours 'porch quarantine' - since the packages can't 'self-quarantine' themselves &#128230; &#128230; &#128230;

Just in: CA governor said, scientists predict 60% + Californians will get the virus within 8 weeks.
It's coming. Most of us will get sick (and recover) from it :/


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Things went from good to very bad right quick in Albany NY... in just two days... Was killing it lately too...


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

5spdturbo said:


> Was killing it lately too...


Bad choice of words?


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Amazon is hiring tens of thousands of new warehouse workers because online ordering has boomed.
> 
> This favors young men. They put a GPS on warehouse workers and they track your movement. Expect to walk 15 miles a day on their concrete warehouse floors.


 Expect to walk 15 miles a day on their concrete warehouse floors -where do I sign up, can;t wait for that luscious $7/hr.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

ghrdrd said:


> Expect to walk 15 miles a day on their concrete warehouse floors -where do I sign up, can;t wait for that luscious $7/hr.


$18 in the Bay Area. Come here and live in your car and make $$$


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MothMan said:


> I was logged in for 5 hours Tuesday evening. Just a few weeks ago, was expecting big $ on March 17th. Did not get a single ping. Was not surprised considering all the bars and restaurants were closed.
> 
> Feeling very sorry for the Irish-themed bars that depend on that night. At least a couple bring in tents and extra equipment to handle the crowds. Those barely got use this past weekend because people were staying away and then the shutdown order hit on Sunday. Saw one of them now has a GoFundMe to help the employees. I'm guessing there are lots of GoFundMe's that recently sprouted up because of the situation. Unfortunately, too many of us are in the same boat.


They closed our bars and restaurants before bars opened on St. Party's Day. There was no one out that night because everything was closed. I had hoped to get a pax coming from a friend's house since drinking is our culture here in WI. But nothing.

As our cases rose, R/S requests went down. I didn't try yesterday or today. Everything is closed here.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Amazon is hiring tens of thousands of new warehouse workers because online ordering has boomed.
> 
> This favors young men. They put a GPS on warehouse workers and they track your movement. Expect to walk 15 miles a day on their concrete warehouse floors.





OldBay said:


> Because driving is a "fill in" gig. And the amazon jobs are W2 in the 15-17 range. Rideshare is 1099 and pays more.
> 
> As soon as its not worthwhile to drive people I will focus 100% on getting a FT office job.
> 
> I think in a few weeks things will be semi normal.


My full time is at a distribution center. It pays alot more than driving actually. Starting pay is $15/hour for trainees who 90% don't make it.

Typical pay is around around low to mid $20's plus incentive pay, so more like low $30's/ hour. Lots of overtime available but hard work like chain gang hard. Expect to clear $1k-2k weekly.

The only females I've seen make it in my company is the Viking/Stud type built like UFC fighters.



Mkang14 said:


> Well I'm always down for a great workout. &#128587;‍♀
> 
> I think being active runs in the family. My grandma is a savage. Shes 80 now and slowed down a bit but even in her 70s she was always outside working. I saw her scrape her leg and blood coming down, she just turned on the hose, washed it off and kept moving. On the down side she'll just pop a squat and pee in the back yard &#128514;. She does not care &#129318;‍♀


Mkang14 not saying it's not possible but you seem to well... well kept for serious warehouse work.

My older sister used to pull orders at our company. She is dread headed, very muscler and cover head to toe in tattoo's.

She is 1 of 5 female's that has made it pulling orders at my company out of hundreds of female trainees that tried and failed since I've been there. All that made it looks similar to my sister.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang14 not saying it's not possible but you seem to well... well kept for serious warehouse work.
> 
> My older sister used to pull orders at our company. She is dread headed, very muscler and cover head to toe in tattoo's.
> 
> ...


Yeah, not sure if I am down with getting dirty &#129325;

Loading heavy items regularly? not so much &#128522;

The only thing I could bring is my ability to move fast, without resting, for long periods of time. So if there is a job that involves that sign me up&#128515;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah, not sure if I am down with getting dirty &#129325;
> 
> Loading heavy items regularly? not so much &#128522;
> 
> The only thing I could bring is my ability to move fast, without resting, for long periods of time. So if there is a job that involves that sign me up&#128515;


Move fast while lifting heavy items frequently for long periods of time.

Standard shift without overtime is 10 hours, 12-20 miles, 2200-3500 cases.

They don't use GPS to track you though. They know where you are because every pick slot has a confirmation # in the 3pl system.

They try to somewhat monitor your location because it's a very isolated job without direct supervision.

Such as me being half drunk sleep in the warm up room for a hour after being up the entire night partying.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


Well, Uber wants people to know they care..,.












 








































*Uber with care*
Help keep each other safeThe health and safety of the community is always our priority. We want to share some advice on what you can do to help.Learn more



















 











 














 




The most important thing you can do right now is to stay home if possible-this is especially critical if you're feeling sick. This will help limit the spread of the virus and flatten the curve. Let's help keep drivers safe and ensure that rides are available for those who need them.

When using Uber and Uber Eats, please keep the well-being of your drivers and delivery people in mind by following the tips below.




 


















When taking rides:
Wash your hands. Before and after you ride, always wash your hands.

Cover your mouth and nose. If you sneeze or cough, do so into your elbow or a tissue.

Sit in the back. Give your driver space by sitting in the back seat.

Open the window. If possible, roll down the window to improve ventilation.
























When ordering Uber Eats:
Request drop off at the door. In the app, select "leave at door" or use delivery notes to share your preferences.

Wash your hands. Especially after receiving your food order and before you eat it.







 




Tip your driver and delivery personDrivers and delivery people are working extra hard right now doing critical work to support your community. Please show your appreciation with a tip-a little kindness can go a long way.

You can add a tip to any Uber ride or Eats delivery over the past 30 days, even after the fact. Just go through your account history in the app and select which rides and deliveries you'd like to tip.
Learn more ❯





 


















Help CenterTermsCommunity



PrivacyUnsubscribe










​​​




This is a promotional email from Uber Technologies
1455 Market St., San Francisco, CA 94103
Uber.com


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


The memo to the media/fake news was not to infect 3rd world countries. If this virus was a real threat I would think half of south America, African and India would be infected by now.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> The memo to the media/fake news was not to infect 3rd world countries. If this virus was a real threat I would think half of south America, African and India would be infected by now.


Username checks out &#128077;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> The memo to the media/fake news was not to infect 3rd world countries. If this virus was a real threat I would think half of south America, African and India would be infected by now.


It doesn't look like this virus fairs well in heat. Those are hot countries...

Keep an eye on the southern states vs northern as this virus progresses. It will give us an indication of how true this is.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Smell My Finger said:


> Every single one of them are still rich......


There ya go. All the more reason to let these mismanaged behemoths roll over and die.



Cynergie said:


> You forgot Theranos.


Dang! How did I forget the-mother-of-all tech industry frauds?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The only females I've seen make it in my company is the Viking/Stud type built like UFC fighters.


Yep. I'd advise against it for anyone who is not well built and athletic. Otherwise you are likely to get injured within a short time and could end up disabled. I hurt my back years ago working at Walmart, doing work that was not nearly as hard as warehouse work. Have never recovered from it and my back just keeps getting worse. Years and years of severe pain and mobility problems all thanks to a job that paid $8 an hour. I can't be on my feet more than 10 minutes, or sit continuously either, which is why I'm now stuck with food delivery.

Yay feminism! Thanks for making the world such a better place! I'm so happy I had opportunities to waste my 20s working my fragile female body with degenerative disc disease like I was a hard bodied man, for low wages! Equality is awesome!

A lot of men are not cut out to do this kind of physical work either and there's no shame in avoiding it if you're not. I think it's probably best for everyone to avoid it just considering the risk of injury, but hey we all gotta do what we gotta do. I didn't have many other choices besides Walmart for $8 an hour at the time I worked there, but if I could do it over again I'd find a job where I could be lazy for minimum wage rather than grind my body down to nothing.


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

Pittsburgh PA is dead. Maybe averaging 1 ping for every 90 mins. At 8pm last night (Fri night)I signed on but stayed in my apartment just 10 mins north of downtown. Was 74 minutes before I got a ping. Then up until 1am I received 3 more for a whopping total of $28!!!no more signing in for me. Not worth the risk and aggravation


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

The coronavirus is a massive threat to us all. Losing money isn't important right now, this virus could kill half the population. Rent isnt important, nor is food, nor is your job. Uber should be banned for obvious reasons, as should grocery stores. Learn to farm. Flatten the curve. I believe breathing should be banned since breathing spreads the virus. It should be a federal crime to breathe.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

goobered said:


> Yep. I'd advise against it for anyone who is not well built and athletic. Otherwise you are likely to get injured within a short time and could end up disabled. I hurt my back years ago working at Walmart, doing work that was not nearly as hard as warehouse work. Have never recovered from it and my back just keeps getting worse. Years and years of severe pain and mobility problems all thanks to a job that paid $8 an hour. I can't be on my feet more than 10 minutes, or sit continuously either, which is why I'm now stuck with food delivery.
> 
> Yay feminism! Thanks for making the world such a better place! I'm so happy I had opportunities to waste my 20s working my fragile female body with degenerative disc disease like I was a hard bodied man, for low wages! Equality is awesome!
> 
> A lot of men are not cut out to do this kind of physical work either and there's no shame in avoiding it if you're not. I think it's probably best for everyone to avoid it just considering the risk of injury, but hey we all gotta do what we gotta do. I didn't have many other choices besides Walmart for $8 an hour at the time I worked there, but if I could do it over again I'd find a job where I could be lazy for minimum wage rather than grind my body down to nothing.


Exactly, have you tried getting disability then going to school for something that will pay you to work from home?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Exactly, have you tried getting disability then going to school for something that will pay you to work from home?


I spoke to a disability lawyer who told me I basically don't have a snowball's chance in hell of getting approved. I would have to completely stop working but still visit doctors at least monthly to document pain levels etc. If I stop working I won't have insurance and couldn't afford to pay out of pocket. It's a lose/lose situation no matter what.

I have debt and if I go on disability with it I'll never be able to pay it off. It would be a 4-5 year process of not working and racking up more debt to get approved. By that time the retro pay would just go towards paying off debt, and no guarantee at all I'd get approved even after all of that. The stories about people who get denied are truly horrifying.

If school had been a good option for me I would have finished college 20 years ago. Working from home is probably not a good option either. I have severe ADHD and auditory proccessing problems. I can't work at a computer all day or do a phone job. I need to be on the go. I worked in field sales for many years and I'm still applying for those types of jobs, but a lot of them require heavy lifting.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

$670 for the week so far


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


The Uber stocks is wayyyy up with some anylyst saying it may be a great time to buy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241455314857275392


Mark h Silvernail said:


> Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


Where do you drive?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> The Uber stocks is wayyyy up with some anylyst saying it may be a great time to buy
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241455314857275392
> 
> Where do you drive?


You don't hold stocks. You buy options


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


Guess now we really will see if rideshare is core to their making money or not:whistling:


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> You don't hold stocks. You buy options


that's very true!! I have learned that the people that know how to trade options, at least the right way and efficiently and profitably, will never have a need to do Uber unless they get greedy. It's too profitable, once one knows what they are doing, which I can't say I do, which is why I still need to do Uber lol, please read into my serious/sarcastic tone 



ABQuber said:


> Guess now we really will see if rideshare is core to their making money or not:whistling:


----------



## Stable Genius (Jul 28, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


Our response is definitely overblown because we have a bunch of spineless politicians more concerned about their reputation and being able to play the disaster superhero. So here we are. About to tank the entire economy back to the Great Depression to save 3% of a vulnerable population that will probably die next year from a tooth infection. We didn't even respond like this to the H1N1. That one infected over 60 million Americans, put several hundred thousand in the hospital and killed over 12,000 Americans.

Most of us don't even remember that because we didn't have a click bait driven media back then competing with Twitter for attention.

Unbelievable that they are willing to bankrupt half the country over this. Mind blowing actually.

If we already know that 97% of us will be fine, then doesn't it make more sense to find and quarantine the vulnerable people while the 97% get back to living?

But according to some people im a careless @sshole for caring about the economy and everyone elses livelihood more than someone's grandmother getting the flu.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

exactly, we’ve been through so much worse viruses, how come we weren’t quantined or stopping things, it’s like they are wanting to take full control of what people are doing!! Maybe they do want all people living in cities from devastating fires forcing the last few people left in the woods to come out, to hurricanes and storms that kill lands causing territories to NEED imports to survive! Eventually cities will be video monitored with 5g and easy to control cuz when you have eyes on everyone everywhere, and you control where people can and cannot go! It’s easier to control the herd!! Just saying! It’s a thought. I don’t believe it but I’ve heard this!! The world is getting smaller my friends. Journals from medical societies, see what they say about the virus!! It might surprise you.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> You don't hold stocks. You buy options


If you can't trust an anonymous Twitter stock tip, who can you trust?

PS: We're in the "Fear" phase, in case anyone hadn't figured it out yet.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If you can't trust an anonymous Twitter stock tip, who can you trust?
> 
> PS: We're in the "Fear" phase, in case anyone hadn't figured it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 434734


Can you please let me know when we're at despair? How long you think before we get there?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> Can you please let me know when we're at despair? How long you think before we get there?


To be 100% honest, Bro, I have no idea. If Warren Buffett says he can't time the market, I sure as hell know I can't.

My great-grandparents were killed by the Spanish Flu in 1919, orphaning my grandfather when he was eight. No one alive today has been through anything like this. And even if they had, there's no way of telling the impact of today's technology (e.g. internet, phones, health care) on a novel virus.


----------



## Zoomzoom321 (Jan 10, 2020)

JaredJ said:


> Treasury Secretary has said unemployment could reach 20%. By comparison, the Great Depression had unemployment at 25%. Everyone should get used to their reality being far different until a vaccine is available. Apply for any job you can find right now.


 a vaccine is not the answer you fool


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I had to work double the time to cover my $100 goal today....very slim pickings and the Uber eats orders coming thru are garbage... I'm not shuffling fast food for $5 and less...


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> To be 100% honest, Bro, I have no idea. If Warren Buffett says he can't time the market, I sure as hell know I can't.
> 
> My great-grandparents were killed by the Spanish Flu in 1919, orphaning my grandfather when he was eight. No one alive today has been through anything like this. And even if they had, there's no way of telling the impact of today's technology (e.g. internet, phones, health care) on a novel virus.


2020 is definately going to be an interesting year, I'm sure I'm understating it as this could go so many ways. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

IRME4EVER said:


> UBER HAS CUT RATES WHAT DRIVERS MAKE, I SEEN A HUGE DIFFERENCE EVEN BEFORE THIS COVID-19. PHOENIX AREA LASTNIGHT OUT THERE FOR 6 HOURS AND MADE A WHOPPING 29.76 ON 5 TRIPS. YOU GUESSED IT!! UBER MADE MORE THAN ME. DON'T TELL ME THAT THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING!! THEY ARE SCREWING THE DRIVERS ROYALLY!! ALL GREEN LIGHT HUBS CLOSED, IRONICALLY US DRIVERS ARE STILL OUT THERE!! IRONICALLY YOU CAN NOT CONTACT UBER FOR CLEANING SUPPLIES FOR YOUR VEHICLE, THEIR CONTACT ONLINE THAT'S A NO GO!! CALLING THEM FORGET THAT TOO. MY CAR PAYMENT 500.00 MONTHLY, BOUGHT A 2019 MITSUBISHI MIRAGE G4 06/21/19, BRAND NEW ONLY HAD 17 MILES ON IT, NOW 38,000. COMMERCIAL INSURANCE 300.00 MONTHLY, MY GAS AND ALL MAINTENANCE IS ON ME, ALONG WITH MONTHLY CAR WASH PAYMENT. WE ALL CAN PUT OURSELVES THERE. I AM NOT ABOUT TO CATER TO SKATEBOARD PAYING RIDERS EXPECTING LIMOUSINE SERVICE, ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY TREAT YOU LIKE CRAP!! WHEN I GET A TRIP FOR A GROCERY STORE OR DEPARTMENT STORE, I MAKE CONTACT WITH RIDER WHO HAS 1 OR 2 SHOPPING CARTS, I POP MY TRUNK OPEN. THE RIDER LEAVES THEIR CARTS BY MY TRUNK AND THEY GET INSIDE MY CAR. I PUT MY CAR IN DRIVE AND START MOVING. THE RIDER YELLS AT ME, YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO LOAD UP EVERYTHING FOR ME, I POLITELY REPLY IT'S NOT JOB TO LOAD ANYTHING, MY JOB IS TO GET YOU FROM POINT A TO POINT B SAFELY!! I AM A 60 Y/O WOMAN AND THIS WOMAN WILL NOT LOWER HERSELF TO SOME 25-30 Y/O GOING BUT A FEW MILES, DON'T GET PAID TO BREAK MY BACK!!


Did you read this forum before buying the car? We've been saying for YEARS not to buy a new car for Uber or to assume it would be around for you when you need it.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did you read this forum before buying the car? We've been saying for YEARS not to buy a new car for Uber or to assume it would be around for you when you need it.


Woah.... He actually lost me at... I'm Paying $500 a month for a Mitsubishi Mirage.... Ummm no that sir was a real brainiac move in itself....


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

After this whole Virus Mania is over you might be able to pick up a new car for half price.
If you have any money left that is.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Yep. Time for a trip down memory lane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had one like that here in Toronto a few years ago. The media dubbed her "Shaky Lady"

http://freerepublic.com/focus/news/678638/posts


----------



## Jtc0304 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jack Marrero said:


> Here in Miami everything came down to a stand still. No cruises, no bars,
> no restaurants, no events.
> We' re supposed to be at high touristic season, but everything is dead.


Same in Nashville


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> Absolutely shit in Tampa bay as well.


Even for rides to Mons Venus?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> UBER HAS CUT RATES WHAT DRIVERS MAKE, I SEEN A HUGE DIFFERENCE EVEN BEFORE THIS COVID-19. PHOENIX AREA LASTNIGHT OUT THERE FOR 6 HOURS AND MADE A WHOPPING 29.76 ON 5 TRIPS. YOU GUESSED IT!! UBER MADE MORE THAN ME. DON'T TELL ME THAT THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING!! THEY ARE SCREWING THE DRIVERS ROYALLY!! ALL GREEN LIGHT HUBS CLOSED, IRONICALLY US DRIVERS ARE STILL OUT THERE!! IRONICALLY YOU CAN NOT CONTACT UBER FOR CLEANING SUPPLIES FOR YOUR VEHICLE, THEIR CONTACT ONLINE THAT'S A NO GO!! CALLING THEM FORGET THAT TOO. MY CAR PAYMENT 500.00 MONTHLY, BOUGHT A 2019 MITSUBISHI MIRAGE G4 06/21/19, BRAND NEW ONLY HAD 17 MILES ON IT, NOW 38,000. COMMERCIAL INSURANCE 300.00 MONTHLY, MY GAS AND ALL MAINTENANCE IS ON ME, ALONG WITH MONTHLY CAR WASH PAYMENT. WE ALL CAN PUT OURSELVES THERE. I AM NOT ABOUT TO CATER TO SKATEBOARD PAYING RIDERS EXPECTING LIMOUSINE SERVICE, ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY TREAT YOU LIKE CRAP!! WHEN I GET A TRIP FOR A GROCERY STORE OR DEPARTMENT STORE, I MAKE CONTACT WITH RIDER WHO HAS 1 OR 2 SHOPPING CARTS, I POP MY TRUNK OPEN. THE RIDER LEAVES THEIR CARTS BY MY TRUNK AND THEY GET INSIDE MY CAR. I PUT MY CAR IN DRIVE AND START MOVING. THE RIDER YELLS AT ME, YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO LOAD UP EVERYTHING FOR ME, I POLITELY REPLY IT'S NOT JOB TO LOAD ANYTHING, MY JOB IS TO GET YOU FROM POINT A TO POINT B SAFELY!! I AM A 60 Y/O WOMAN AND THIS WOMAN WILL NOT LOWER HERSELF TO SOME 25-30 Y/O GOING BUT A FEW MILES, DON'T GET PAID TO BREAK MY BACK!!


IT'S TIME TO GO WORK FT AT AMAZON. THEY'RE HIRING AT MIN $15 USD. AND IN ORDER TO KEEP UP WITH ONLINE DEMAND, MANY LOCATIONS ARE NEW HIRES WITH BONUS $2 RIGHT OUT THE GATE NATIONWIDE. THAT'S BEFORE ALL THE OT YOU COULD EVER POSSIBLY WANT UNTIL C19 STOPS DOING IT'S DRIVE BY WORLDWIDE

That being said, consider working for Besos until this new strain of the Black Death pandemic passes by. You can always do your Uber after work :laugh:


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Here's an idea: Sell your Uber services.

How? Visit businesses, everything from drug stores to liquor stores. Encourage them to use Uber as their delivery service. You get the fare, customer gets their order, everyone wins.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Doyling said:


> I am in the far Chicago suburbs, more of a tourist area lots of bars and boating. I only drive nights some week days nights and mainly weekends. Basically the drunk runs but nothing is happening. I can leave the app running 4 hours at night and nothing. Last weekend $80 a day instead of my usual $150. I am lucky to have a 9-5 and only drive to knock out my mortgage after divorce. I won't drive for a bit hoping it gives a chance for needier drivers to get a passenger.


That is great you are leaving what little rides there are for the needier drivers to take...I wish more drivers would think like you.


----------



## Wiserthanthesun (Mar 23, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is a massive experiment to tank the economy......crime will skyrocket, ubers cfo said requests are down beyond 50 percent and the uber stock is tanking.......meanwhile in brazil, mexico and africa they continue without restrictions.....are they mad? or are we?


we are mad as usual...scared at of own shadow....their going to tank it alright..we are a bunch of sheep..believing everything the goverment say...restrictions and fines if you dont OBEY...im here in hawaii,same thing here...its all a setup...i heard this years ago about mandatory shots in 2020...and now its here...i dont do shots...never did...our freedoms are going bye bye...unfortunately most sheeple think its for our own good..brainwashed public..they are probably the same people who think that their vote counts...its meaningless...bought and paid for...get ready for the hunger games...


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Move to Africa, many locations have no shots, no law, nobody telling you what to do. You just fend for yourself in a completely free society. Sounds like paradise for you, please send pictures once you arrive.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Amazon warehouses should be banned as well as there are too many workers close to eachother, as do grocery stores.... everything should be banned.........only takeout for food shall be allowed, and only if you wear a hazmat suit.................


You should ban families as they are in the same house. THE. SAME. HOUSE!!!! Think of the old people who will die anyways!!!


----------



## toiuber (Feb 27, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No I'm not making money. Yesterday had one ride, and day before only 4 short rides.
> 
> If you're physically able to, apply at Amazon, Walmart of your grocery store. They need stockers or delivery people.


I also work at an Amazon warehouse. Decent pay working part time 5 hours a day gets about $1,600 a month. Full time twice that. No interview, just background check. They're hiring 100,000 more people to cope with demand, not sure how much in each city. It's back breaking labor work though.

You could also drive for Amazon Flex. InstaCart also. Basically any delivery service has much increased demand these days.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

toiuber said:


> I also work at an Amazon warehouse. Decent pay working part time 5 hours a day gets about $1,600 a month. Full time twice that. No interview, just background check. They're hiring 100,000 more people to cope with demand, not sure how much in each city. It's back breaking labor work though.
> 
> You could also drive for Amazon Flex. InstaCart also. Basically any delivery service has much increased demand these days.


Does 5 hours a day, 7 days a week, net you $1,600 a month TAKE HOME?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

toiuber said:


> I also work at an Amazon warehouse. Decent pay working part time 5 hours a day gets about $1,600 a month. Full time twice that. No interview, just background check. They're hiring 100,000 more people to cope with demand, not sure how much in each city. It's back breaking labor work though.
> 
> You could also drive for Amazon Flex. InstaCart also. Basically any delivery service has much increased demand these days.


I know. Thanks.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Here's an idea: Sell your Uber services.
> 
> How? Visit businesses, everything from drug stores to liquor stores. Encourage them to use Uber as their delivery service. You get the fare, customer gets their order, everyone wins.


do you even drive?



Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 434124


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes, I drive. Eight hours today netted $120. 

I don't post anything I don't believe. Most of my comments are based on personal experience.

Don't let the room and gloom crowd bring you down.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Yes, I drive. Eight hours today netted $120.
> 
> I don't post anything I don't believe. Most of my comments are based on personal experience.
> 
> Don't let the room and gloom crowd bring you down.


Idk how much that money is worth to you where you live at but I'd never risk my health over that amount of money. Hopefully you placed some sort of plastic barrier between you and riders entering your car.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

We are each in charge of our own decisions. That's the joy of being your own business.

I wish you well in your other endeavors.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I made $10 driving for 1 hour today, then called it quits for the day. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> she'll just pop a squat and pee in the back yard &#128514;. She does not care


No toilet paper? No hand sanitizer?
&#128559;


----------



## wtholt1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Everything is closed. I see a few drivers though no calls. I left my phone on and nothing. Sad was having $400.00 days until college students left.


Normally I'd be around $1,100-1,200 per week, my fares have dropped off considerably:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wtholt1 said:


> Normally I'd be around $1,100-1,200 per week, my fares have dropped off considerably:
> 
> View attachment 446893


I am pretty much the same as you, as far as income. Only difference is, I'm at about 40 rides for the week. Very very frustrating


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Suburban Chicago: Fare revenue down 70% below normal the past 3 weeks. Tips down 90%. Unemployment/Underemployment income for 1099 workers not available until late May. (I.T. system needs re-writing). Ugly picture.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Suburban Chicago: Fare revenue down 70% below normal the past 3 weeks. Tips down 90%. Unemployment/Underemployment income for 1099 workers not available until late May. (I.T. system needs re-writing). Ugly picture.


Truth is they can't afford all the millions of unemployed people at once. They're likely delaying it so you're motivated to go back to work.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> No toilet paper? No hand sanitizer?
> &#128559;


If i offered her some sanitizer I'd probably get a smack to the back of my head &#128565;.

No just kidding, but granny can roll her eyes like no other. Its inherented &#128129;‍♀


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We're really slow in our market. Trips are down 75% +/-.........today the wait to get an Uber X during rush hour was 14-17 minutes away from where I live. It was always <5 min pre virus.

Drivers are off the road regardless of their feelings towards CV19, because there is simply no business here due to the SAH orders. I used to make $200-250 a day for a 10-12 hour shift, and now I might make $50-75. I actually parked it when my daily earnings started to hit $75 a day and reported cases went up.

Getting sick though isn't worth it, unless you really have to be out there, because you are financially in that position.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Stopped doing X at end of Feb, stopped eats a couple of weeks ago so for now just enjoying unemployment. Still see surges during the day in Philly though.....


----------



## wtholt1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I am pretty much the same as you, as far as income. Only difference is, I'm at about 40 rides for the week. Very very frustrating


As a sidebar note: The week before the snapshot of my earnings, I actually had a ride from downtown San Diego, to Monterey (CA). I drove straight through (approx 10.5 hrs), and the fare was $545.00 plus, the rider gave me $200.00 cash gratuity. Needless to say, I exceeded the 12 hr drive time, so I sleep in the vehicle for 3 hrs at a rest stop, and 4 hrs later I turned my Uber app back on. Interesting, talked nearly all the way up there!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

wtholt1 said:


> As a sidebar note: The week before the snapshot of my earnings, I actually had a ride from downtown San Diego, to Monterey (CA). I drove straight through (approx 10.5 hrs), and the fare was $545.00 plus, the rider gave me $200.00 cash gratuity. Needless to say, I exceeded the 12 hr drive time, so I sleep in the vehicle for 3 hrs at a rest stop, and 4 hrs later I turned my Uber app back on. Interesting, talked nearly all the way up there!


wow what a trip........who would order such a ride during a lockdown???


----------



## wtholt1 (Dec 17, 2017)

The rider wasn’t able to get a flight from SD to LA or SF, he had checked the train schedule to no avail, and decided that an Uber ride would be his best option. Apparently he owns a chain of shoe stores that stretch from the Bay Area, and down as far as SD. The rider had mask & gloves (I was masked), and when we stopped for fuel, he stocked up on assorted snacks.
Too, the rider was both gracious and thankful for my assist.

On occasion, riders are needing a ride from SD to LA, Palm Springs, and a Las Vegas road trip can occur, probably more will be requested now due to cancellations of flights and rail rides!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wtholt1 said:


> As a sidebar note: The week before the snapshot of my earnings, I actually had a ride from downtown San Diego, to Monterey (CA). I drove straight through (approx 10.5 hrs), and the fare was $545.00 plus, the rider gave me $200.00 cash gratuity. Needless to say, I exceeded the 12 hr drive time, so I sleep in the vehicle for 3 hrs at a rest stop, and 4 hrs later I turned my Uber app back on. Interesting, talked nearly all the way up there!


 nice work!
I'm not familiar with the layouts of cities in California. What was the overall distance of your trip? What are your time limits out there in California?


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

eazycc said:


> About that:
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/amazon-warehouse-employee-has-coronavirus/608341/


APPLIED WITH AMAZON, IRONICALLY I LIVE IN ARIZONA, THEY WANT ME TO WORK IN CALIFORNIA.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> We're really slow in our market. Trips are down 75% +/-......q...today the wait to get an Uber X during rush hour was 14-17 minutes away from where I live. It was always <5 min pre virus.
> 
> Drivers are off the road regardless of their feelings towards CV19, because there is simply no business here due to the SAH orders. I used to make $200-250 a day for a 10-12 hour shift, and now I might make $50-75. I actually parked it when my daily earnings started to hit $75 a day and reported cases went up.
> 
> Getting sick though isn't worth it, unless you really have to be out there, because you are financially in that position.


I see here in Albany rides are way down though you can make good money because there are no drivers. My issue regardless of how much I want to go out and make money and do need it is that Uber kept raising the price for the exact same ride everyday though do not pass it on to the drivers? I haven't put a price on my health yet though I did on my sons and there is no amount to me that would have me bring the virus home to him.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

wtholt1 said:


> rider wasn't able to get a flight from SD to LA or SF


Pal of mine hooked a trip, Reno airport to Palm Springs. Flight cancelled and rider nixed rental car when agent suggested she'd need chains.

8 hr trip! $600. Homeboy dropped her off turned right around and headed home. 16 hrs total. Told him, next time dip into profits and grab a motel 6! Knucklehead!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> My friend Uber is done. This is a true reality that you have to live with. The faster you'll find a job the faster you'll make ACTUAL money


What job?? 22 millions jobs lost in a couple months man!!


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

I would not get in a uber or taxi car right now. It's not only the chance of getting infected by the driver, but also the chance that some other PAX who got previously in the car had it.


----------

